# Most Gorgeous Contest



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

This contest is going to be made up into different parts so here are your choices:

Most Gorgeous:

Mare

Stallion

Gelding

Foal

Jump

Dressage (just a good picture of a dressage move or dressage horse)

Barrel Horse (must be of your horse doing barrels)

Most unique coloring

Best Pose



AND Just for fun - Funniest picture!

Contest ends: September 28th

Limit: One picture per group


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Most Gorgeous:
click to enlarge,

Mare.


Foal.


Jump.


Best Pose.


Funniest picture.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Mare










Stallion










Gelding










Foal










Jump










Most unique coloring










Best Pose









​


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Foal









Gelding









Dressage









Pose:









Most Unique Color









Funniest Picture









I'll add the mare photo tomorrow


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

i soooo wanna enter royal for the gelding photo part but i have no pictures of him i'll take my camra with me to the barn tomorrow


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

well after twilight arabains posted dunno if I stand a chance!

Mare









Gelding









Jumping









Dressage









Most Unique Color


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, here is Dozer and I think there should be a cutest pony part too  Even though I know that isnt a class imma put Bart in so he doesn't feel left out


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Well, here is Dozer and I think there should be a cutest pony part too  Even though I know that isnt a class imma put Bart in so he doesn't feel left out


Oh Dozer is a gelding..


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, i have in order
*Mare* - Molly
*Stallion* - Docs Golden Edition (Mouse's daddy!)
*Gelding *- my little Nestor
*Foal* - Mouse!
(Dont have one for jump, dressage/barrel)
*Unique coloring* - overo paint stallion
*Best Pose* - Lace, King Richard & Sassy
and *Funniest pic *goes to a goofy looking colt **** thought the way he was staring at the camera with his blue eyes was funny:lol:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I want to enter my av. For best pose. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Gorgeous Gelding









Barrel Horse









Best Pose









Funny Picture


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Mare *Demi*








Stallion *Little Major*








Gelding *Romeo*








Foal *Lancer*








Jump


Barrel Horse (must be of your horse doing barrels)








Most unique coloring*Diamond* (My old mare, I think she has a texas shape on her side)








Best Pose


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

Mare - Girlie









Gelding - Vanny









Jump - Moose









Best Pose - Darcy


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

Gelding:








Dressage:








Best Pose:








I'll have more soon


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I only have one entry. He was a stallion, he was gelded 2 years ago when he was 8.

So.... most gorgeous gelding.









Best Pose:










All the same horse I know, but man he is something else.


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

In order - 

Mare

Gelding

Foal

Best Pose

Funniest Picture =)


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

most gorgeous stallion


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry about the REALLY long wait, I've been super busy with work and horses.
So here are the results 

Mare:









Foal:









Gelding:









Stallion:









Jump:









Unique Coloring:









Dressage: 









Barrel:









Pose:









Funniest Picture:


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

mare-hellys.jpg
stallion-
View attachment 47755

Unique color-


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------

